# First Easter Egg



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We got our first light green egg from one of our EE spring girls. I'm showing the picture because I actually think it was 2 eggs fused together. The first eggs are usually small, but this one was colossal! Can you say "ouch"!!?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The brown egg was from a mature hen and the green one was the very first from a "spring chicken"!


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

What fun! That top one also has a great shape.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It does have a good shape, but my egg carton won't close! Just looking at it, it looks like there is an indention almost like 2 eggs fused.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Very possible that that is exactly what happened.

Maybe you should try to blow it out and keep the shell.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From this side of the monitor it looks like it's the exact same width on both ends.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It is Robin. But there is an ever so slight indentation in the exact middle. We'll see what she does in the next few days.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My first colored eggs had that weird shape too


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The egg we got today was more normal sized for a young layer. I'll post a pix tomorrow if I think about it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Here are three days of eggs from my newly laying EE. The first and largest egg is on the left of the monitor.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

What fun! Very nice to get eggs! (Mine are molting)


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine are molting, too. I'm not getting very many eggs ,4 or 5 from 17 hens. I just added meatbird feed for the extra protein and I'll put some calcium out for them to eat at will and I cut back on their scratch . The EE is a brand new layer.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG! I read the title as an easter egg hatch, as in the holiday. Mine, some are molting some not. I'm still getting about 2/3 of the eggs I was getting all summer and spring. I do have to say that moving to a higher protein really charged them up.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm glad to hear that your chickens are picking up! I'm hoping mine will also in a couple of weeks. I put oyster shell pieces out for the calcium supplement and cut way back on the treats.


----------

